# Celebrate the 'Stang!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

2014 is the anniversary of so many important things, it seems. It’s been 100 years since WWI started, 70 years since D-Day and, as far as automotive birthdays are concerned, it’s the Mustang’s big Five-Oh! Given the longevity of the Stang, and its overall importance to the motoring world (we wouldn’t have “pony cars” without it, and I’d be T/A-less!), I wanted to do something to commemorate this occasion.

Of course, most people think of Shelbys and 1964.5 Stangs when they want to celebrate Mustang heritage. Not me, thought! I think of Stangs from the 1980’s; you know, the obscure, not-so-well-remembered Mustangs. 

Well, what could be more obscure and likely forgotten or unknown than the Mustang SVO?? This was Ford’s attempt at BMW-fighter, and it tried to make the Stang into a sophisticated Eurotourer. You didn’t see many back in the day, and don’t see many now, either. So, get ready to relive the magic! 

Check out my Out Of Box review for the Monogram 1/24 SVO. I’ll be building this one next, so I should be able to get some updates on it in a bit, too!

*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/monogram-124-1985-mustang-svo-oob/*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I built that years ago when it first came out. I've no idea where it is now. As I recall, it wasn't a bad kit. I'll be watching your build.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had one of those .. I hope the kit is better than the car was.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

> I had one of those .. I hope the kit is better than the car was.


Hmmm... I take it, then, that the SVO wasn't all Ford was cracking it up to be? 

I actually don't know that much about the SVO or what people thought of it. I just liked the weird styling. 

What was wrong with it? I'm really curious to know. I love hearing about the real versions of cars I'm building. That's another reason I don't bother building Porsches and Ferraris; not too many people actually own those!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

If I recall, since I am old and feable minded at best. The car had alot of plastics in the interior and squeaked alot when driven over the road. It had a very stiff suspension and was like riding in a coaster wagon on a dirt road. But it had alot of power available at the rear wheels, if you could keep from breaking the rubber loose at the line. I had a friend that had one, wrapped it around a pole, leaving the line racing a Camaro. But being we are talking about styrene replicas, the kit had very little fitment problems and was a great kit to build. Needless to say, I built this for the friend that wrecked his, and he has had it longer than the 1:1 car.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The 80s were a lost decade for car technology. And most of the 70s. I drove a CJ7.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

> The car had alot of plastics in the interior and squeaked alot when driven over the road.


That seems to be a problem with a lot of cars. Plastics do that. Heck, even my T/A does that, and I know the feeling of being on rails on gravel! I must say, I've nevery understood why good handling can't go with a somewhat smoother ride. My G8 can do it...



> The 80s were a lost decade for car technology.


Yes, yes they were! That's why I love the cars from then! Well, that, and that's when I was growing up!:thumbsup:


----------

